# Simlock entsperren....



## server (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Da ich eine Sim-Karte eines anderen Netzbetreibers in meinem Handy benutzen wollte, habe ich es entsperren lassen.

Leider funktioniert die neue Sim Karte im entsperrten Handy nicht. Ich habe es schon mit einer andere Sim Karte versucht, die funktioniert im entsperrten Handy, aber meine neue Sim Karte wird nicht akzeptiert.

Liegt das an der Sim Karte? Hat die Karte eine Sperre, die es nicht erlaubt, auf einem anderen Handy benützt zu werden?

Konkret geht es um ein A1 Handy (jetzt entsperrt), das meine neue 3 Sim Karte nicht annimmt. Eine Wertkarten-Simkarte von 3 akzeptiert das Handy aber problemlos (was mir nichts bringt weil diese Nr. wem anderen gehört).

Hat jemand Tipps oder Ratschläge wie ich mit der neuen Sim Karte im alten Handy telefonieren kann?

Danke,
LG
server


----------



## defc0n1 (9. März 2007)

Ich kenne deinen Betreiber überhaupt nicht....
Rede doch mal mit der FIrma die dein Handy entsperrt hat...
Vielleicht hat das Handy ja auch NET-Lock


----------

